# Follow Up to Pastor Hyde's Post: Upcoming Courses at PRTS



## N. Eshelman (Nov 7, 2008)

Here are some of the modular courses being offered at Puritan Seminary. If you are interested contact Henk Kleyn to sigh up. Isn't it a good day to decide to earn a Th.M.? 
*
613 Catechetics (1) James Beeke*
November 3-7


*CH 862 Puritan Theology in New England(3) Pastor C. Pronk*


*CH 858 Scottish Presbyterianism (3)*

January 19-23 Dr. D. Lachman



*
321 / CH 853 Theology of John Calvin(1) (3)

Pastor G. Procee*


*OT 809 Postexilic History and Writings (3)

Dr. G. M. Bilkes*

February 16-20


*
433 Critical Thinking for Ministry (1)

Dr. J. Grier*

February 9-13


*NT 831 Issues New Testament Theology (3)

Dr. D. Timmer*

February 23-27


* OT 806 Issues in the Psalter (3)

Dr. D.P. Murray*

March 16-20

*

637 Contemporary Studies in Missions (2)

Dr. B. DeVries*

March 23-31


*NT 826 Missions in the Old and New Testaments (3)

Dr. B. DeVries*

April 13-17



*CH 854 Reformation in the Netherlands (3)

Dr. R. Godfrey*

May 11-14 

*
CH 859 Westminster Assembly & 441cStandards (3/2)

Dr. S. Ferguson & Dr. D.P. Murray*

May 14 – 16 & May 18-21 


*315 North American Church History (2)

Dr. W. VanDoodewaard*


June 8-17



*622 Church Polity: Church Order of Dort (2)

Pastor B. Elshout*


June 15th-24th


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 7, 2008)

Will David Lachman's course be recorded again; will it be any different than the previous?



nleshelman said:


> Here are some of the modular courses being offered at Puritan Seminary. If you are interested contact Henk Kleyn to sigh up. Isn't it a good day to decide to earn a Th.M.?
> 
> *CH 858 Scottish Presbyterianism (3)*
> 
> January 19-23 Dr. D. Lachman


----------

